# DIY CO2 output in power filter intake affects filter efficiency



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi, 

It looks like DIY CO2 output placed into power filter intake affects filter efficiency. My filter are not so good now.

I might be wrong about this, because I'm treating fishes ick and have carbon media removed from my Aquaclear filter.

I think that co2 bubbles can help small particles escape from a sponge.
Does it make sense?


Regards, Igor


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think this is unlikely. The CO2 bubble should be mostly smashed up by the filter impeller, so little, if any, CO2 makes it way to dislodge detritus from the filter media.


----------



## tebore (Jan 3, 2010)

This post got me thinking would having CO2 near the filter cause the filter to have a higher level of CO2 relative to the tank thus reducing the numbers or effectiveness of nitrogen fixing bacteria which need oxygen?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

tebore said:


> This post got me thinking would having CO2 near the filter cause the filter to have a higher level of CO2 relative to the tank thus reducing the numbers or effectiveness of nitrogen fixing bacteria which need oxygen?


This might be the case for the first few minutes of CO2 injection. However, the filter is constantly pulling in new water that is "lower" in CO2 concentration. After awhile (i.e. after the CO2 has been evenly distributed, etc), the concentration difference inside the filter versus outside should be negligible.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It works really good now.
Water is clean and there not so much big bubbles in the filter media.

I made some calculation, which can be quite inaccurate, but I think I increased CO2 level in my 25g tank from 3 to 15 ppm. I use 2L bottle. It has 2 sugar cap and 1/2 tablespoon of yeast inside.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I made some calculation, which can be quite inaccurate, but I think I increased CO2 level in my 25g tank from 3 to 15 ppm. I use 2L bottle. It has 2 sugar cap and 1/2 tablespoon of yeast inside.


How did you come about this calculation?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> How did you come about this calculation?


You got me, Darkblade48 
I was using method with PH and KH.
It's described here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12511&page=2 and you said that it was not correct 

But it's only I can do for now.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Indeed, using the pH/kH/CO2 relationship is only true under the situation that carbonates are the only buffering agent in the water (which is not the case with aquarium water).

Chuck Gadd (the maker of that website) also states it on his website:

NOTE: This calculator (and the chart based on this formula) will only work if your water is carbonate buffered. If your water contains high levels of phosphates, it will alter your water properties, and invalidate these CO2 calculations.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok, This is a wrong way to calculate. What is a correct one?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Ok, This is a wrong way to calculate. What is a correct one?


There really is no way to "calculate" and get an exact CO2 value, unless you use a CO2 probe.

The most "accurate" way to estimate the levels of CO2 in your aquarium is with a drop checker, a known dkH reference solution, and the bromothymol blue indicator solution.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Just something you might want to know. CO2 does have an impact on your plastic filter. They will become britle over time. That's why it's better to hook up your CO2 in outflow rather than the intake. Hence why the ADA stuff makes stainless steel filters ....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> The most "accurate" way to estimate the levels of CO2 in your aquarium is with a drop checker, a known dkH reference solution, and the bromothymol blue indicator solution.


As I understand  CO2 Monitor / Co2 Tester / PH value tester works in the same principle that based PH/KH calculation. And doesn't show a real picture.


----------

